# Eating stones [again!]



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Eddie is almost a year old now but has started doing some undesirable puppy things recently , I dont know if its related in some way to his castration but it did seem to start after the op.Its just little things like biting at our shoes when on a walk and barking non stop at the cats to play but the worst is that he has started to eat stones again.He does it when we are out on a walk and sometimes manages to snaffle them and swallow them before I can stop him.Does anyone know if its something that they grow out of or if theres a reason behind it like something missing from his diet.Someone suggested a muzzle but I dont really want to resort to that, but I do remember the vets saying dont let him eat stones when he had his puppy check up and he must have swallowed lots of them.


----------

